# Phase II



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 19, 2022)

One more! I think it's my favorite Phaser ever!


----------



## jimilee (Jul 19, 2022)

Based on the Phasor?


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 19, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Based on the Phasor?


Yes, the Phasor II. I really recommend this build


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 19, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I consider my self a competent builder but when I see guys like you solder the ICs to the board I always pray you never have a bad chip. My pullout game is strong but I don't want to test it like that. Good build.


Thanks a lot man! I've been building pedals for 15 years + and I had more trouble with IC's getting loose from the sockets when playing live than with soldering bad ones. I even soldered some NOS MN3005 directly, it's a really nice rush of adrenaline, I must tell you


----------



## kristopher (Jul 21, 2022)

You say it's your favourite phaser ever. Have you tried many? I have been on a slow hunt for my go to phaser. 
I started with the MXR 100, an Ibanez phase tone 999, the BYOC Soaring Skillet, and I recently built the Circulator. And I'm quite happy with the Circulator. But you know how it is. 
Have you compared the Circulator and the Phase II?


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

kristopher said:


> You say it's your favourite phaser ever. Have you tried many? I have been on a slow hunt for my go to phaser.
> I started with the MXR 100, an Ibanez phase tone 999, the BYOC Soaring Skillet, and I recently built the Circulator. And I'm quite happy with the Circulator. But you know how it is.
> Have you compared the Circulator and the Phase II?


Yes man! I tried and have lots of phasers. Boss PH1r, Boss PH2, A Yamaha PH100 (never saw other than mine), Small Stone, Grand Orbiter (and I agree, the Circulator is a great sounding phaser), Phase 45, Phase 90, I even built a Bi-Phase clone for a friend two weeks ago and sounds as awesome, but it's just too damn big for me. The Phase II is really rich sounding, I can't recommend it enough


----------



## Robert (Jul 21, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I consider my self a competent builder but when I see guys like you solder the ICs to the board I always pray you never have a bad chip.



Unless it's something reprogrammable I don't use sockets, except for prototypes that are just going to end up in the salvage pile anyway.

And yep, the Phase II is the best phaser there is.  No contest.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> Unless it's something reprogrammable I don't use sockets, except for prototypes that are just going to end up in the salvage pile anyway.
> 
> And yep, the Phase II is the best phaser there is.  No contest.


This! If the IC is a dud, I just snip it's legs and remove one by one and solder another one in its place, but usually I test dual opamps in a od circuit I have on my workbench that have a socket in for and only this very purpose hehe. And the man itself said it! Give the Phase II a shot


----------



## kristopher (Jul 21, 2022)

Well son of a gun, I guess I'll have to order one and build it to find out. It really is a never-ending search for quality sound.


----------



## Coda (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> And yep, the Phase II is the best phaser there is.  No contest.



I really need to figure out why mine doesn’t work…


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> I really need to figure out why mine doesn’t work…


Do you use sockets on your ICs?


----------



## Robert (Jul 21, 2022)

kristopher said:


> Well son of a gun, I guess I'll have to order one and build it to find out. It really is a never-ending search for quality sound.



RainyDayPhase (BuGGFX Raincoat > PedalPCB Phase II)

There's just something about it that sets it apart from the others.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> RainyDayPhase (BuGGFX Raincoat > PedalPCB Phase II)
> 
> There's just something about it that sets it apart from the others.


This sounds SO VERY SMASHING PUMPKINS, awesome!


----------



## jimilee (Jul 21, 2022)

I really like OTA phasers. My go-to when I was gigging was a Ross 4-stage clone I built a good while back.


----------



## Coda (Jul 21, 2022)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> Do you use sockets on your ICs?



Yep.

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/phase-ii-no-work-right….11474/#post-116535


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Some stuff is expensive and getting harder to find. Transistors sure solder away. That 20 dollar mn3005, that boi is getting sockets🤷. Also with sockets you can rob Peter to pay Paul in a pinch or if you've decided to abandon one build for another.


Being easy to cannibalize stuff between projects is really a great point


----------



## Robert (Jul 21, 2022)

I mean with TL072's nearing $2 each I get it completely, but not for a finished build I plan to keep.

I always socket BBDs because I only have a few and I already know for a fact I'll be yanking them back out for the next prototype.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> I mean with TL072's nearing $2 each I get it completely, but not for a finished build I plan to keep.


I said it somewhere here in the forum, but... If you get 100 pcs straight from Texas Instruments it's 55 cents a piece and you'll be 100% sure it's a original chip


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> Yep.
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/phase-ii-no-work-right….11474/#post-116535


I know it's really boring, but did you check every resistor and capacitor? Changed every single Opamp?


----------



## jimilee (Jul 21, 2022)

Robert said:


> I mean with TL072's nearing $2 each I get it completely, but not for a finished build I plan to keep.
> 
> I always socket BBDs because I only have a few and I already know for a fact I'll be yanking them back out for the next prototype.


I do too. I wonder if I can go back and scalp all of my TL072s….


----------



## Coda (Jul 21, 2022)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> I know it's really boring, but did you check every resistor and capacitor? Changed every single Opamp?


Yep. It's a real stumper. I'll figure it out eventually. It'll work when its ready to work...


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

https://www.ti.com/product/TL072/part-details/TL072CP there you go! I recommend to buy right now because they were out of stock for more than 2 months


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 21, 2022)

Coda said:


> Yep. It's a real stumper. I'll figure it out eventually. It'll work when its ready to work...


I don't know if it is the case, but it's worth a shot, I got a Muzzle PCB with one track without continuity. A small jumper solved the problem... I know it's not that rare because I have this problem with some pcb I buy for my pedal line from time to time


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 22, 2022)

Guilherme Collateral said:


> I said it somewhere here in the forum, but... If you get 100 pcs straight from Texas Instruments it's 55 cents a piece and you'll be 100% sure it's a original chip


That's a crap ton of TL072's for a hobbyist. Maybe we should organize a group buy?


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's a crap ton of TL072's for a hobbyist. Maybe we should organize a group buy?


I can easily go through 100+ TL072 in a month. Especially if I'm building a batch of Phase II/DuoPhase. And I concur that the Phasor II is the best phaser out there.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 22, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> That's a crap ton of TL072's for a hobbyist. Maybe we should organize a group buy?


They actually sell less, you can buy 25 pcs, and still less than 1usd a piece.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Jul 22, 2022)

Betty Wont said:


> I can easily go through 100+ TL072 in a month. Especially if I'm building a batch of Phase II/DuoPhase. And I concur that the Phasor II is the best phaser out there.


Ditto on that! As I live in Brazil and it's really hard to find good chips here and most electronics stores sell counterfeit chips I usually order 300 - 400 pieces of assorted opamps every 2 - 3 months. They ship VERY quickly and very well packaged


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 22, 2022)

I like to maintain the illusion that I'm not really building that many pedals (or spending all that money) by only ordering 10 at a time 😄


----------



## Route14 (Jul 22, 2022)

How did you calibrate the trim pots? Any trick to that or just adjust to taste?


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 22, 2022)

Route14 said:


> How did you calibrate the trim pots? Any trick to that or just adjust to taste?


I always leave mine at noon. I've yet to have any need to change them. One controls the overall brightness of the LED and the other the sweep symmetry. But it should be pretty perfect at noons.


----------



## Robert (Jul 22, 2022)

I adjust them so there is a constant smooth transition from light>dark>light, with no dead spots at full brightness or full darkness.


----------



## fig (Jul 22, 2022)

Coda said:


> I really need to figure out why mine doesn’t work…


R19 pin is awfully close to that LDR, as seen here;


----------



## Coda (Jul 22, 2022)

fig said:


> R19 pin is awfully close to that LDR, as seen here;



Close, but no cigar…


----------



## thabigburrito (Aug 30, 2022)

Does anyone know where I could find a PC mount 25k log potentiometer? I got a 20k one but I'm worried about the range of the rate.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Aug 30, 2022)

thabigburrito said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a PC mount 25k log potentiometer? I got a 20k one but I'm worried about the range of the rate.


I don't remember where I got mine, but the rate goes CRAZY fast, you'll be fine with 20k


----------



## aefpv (Aug 30, 2022)

thabigburrito said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a PC mount 25k log potentiometer? I got a 20k one but I'm worried about the range of the rate.


Before this build came online, I literally bought the parts yesterday. I got the 25k log part from SmallBear. Tayda didn’t have it. 

I am glad to hear that this is a favorite phaser. I am just waiting for PedalPCB’s next sale so that I can order the board!


----------

